# Ken (Kerian) Driscoll, Houlder Brothers



## zardoz121 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just wondered if anyone knows my late uncle Ken (Kerian) Driscoll. He was an engineer from Newport Mon., and I know that he worked for Houlder Brothers during the 50's and 60's and served at some point before 1966 on Hornby Grange. I remember him bringing gifts for me from Buenos Aires (strange pale blue ambulances were my favourite!) where he seemed to be quite a lot! 

I have no idea where else or on what other ships he may have served so wondered if anyone knew him and could throw any light on his service.


----------



## Arthur C (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Zardos121,
I am an ex- Maindee Boy from Newport, Mon & a former Houlders Engineer officer, living since 1982 in Perth, West Oz.

I have good connections with many ex Houlder Guys & will try & find out something, please be patient.

Regards, Arthur (Swift).


----------



## Arthur C (Jun 27, 2012)

*No luck on Ken*

Hi Zardos 121,
It was a long time ago, but have left my post on the other ship site. Something may turn up. Houlders were a popular Co.
with many Officers & Crew from South Wales.

Regards, Arthur C.(Sad)


----------

